# Prostatakrebs > Gesundheitspolitik, Recht und Soziales >  "Krankenhaus de luxe" Martiniklinik - Das Geschäft brummt

## RuStra

Na also! Die Amerikanisierung unseres Gesundheitswesens wird doch - Beispiel UKE Hamburg mit der vor 2 Jahren ausgegründeten Martiniklinik, wo Prof. Huland und Dr.Graefen ihr besonders geschicktes OP-Handwerk gut vermarkten können.

Hatte sich Martiniklinik-Geschäftsführer Dr.Moormann vor knapp 2 Jahren hier im Forum noch gegen den Vorwurf der Zweiklassenmedizin gewehrt, indem er klagte, dass anders als durch private Ausgründungen Wachstum nicht möglich sei ("Ausweitung dieser besonderen Leistungen"), so liest sich die aktuelle Presseerklärung und die Einlassungen von Dr.Moormann in dieser  PE sowie in dem FTD-Artikel schon anders. Es geht um Steigerung des Umsatzes, des Gewinns, des Spiels von "Pro-Profit-Organisationen" im Gesundheits"markt". 
Da ist dann das Etikett, die Martiniklinik sei eine
"Spezialklinik nur für die Diagnose und Behandlung von Prostatakrebs"
nach amerikanischem Vorbild, nur zu verständlich. UKE? Martiniklinik? Wenn OP, dann UKE, ja - weil eine Spezialklinik für die OP des PK. Huland hat recht, in die USA muss wg. OP keiner fahren. Vielleicht aber, wenn die OP nicht reicht oder von vorneherein aussichtslos ist? Weil dann auch die Uros vom UKE die Schultern zucken?

grüsse aus HH,
Rudolf

++++++++++++++++++++++++

der Link zum FTD-Artikel:

http://www.martini-klinik.de/fileadm...tiniKlinik.pdf

die PE:

http://www.martini-klinik.de/fileadm...Klinik_UKE.pdf

Martini-Klinik und UKE weltweit unter den TOP 3 der Prostatakrebszentren

19.02.2007

Die Martini-Klinik am UKE ist weiterhin auf Erfolgskurs: Unter der Leitung von 
Chefarzt Hartwig Huland wurde im vergangenen Jahr die magische Marke von  1000 radikalen Prostatakrebs-Operationen erreicht.

In der Urologie des UKE - hier ist Huland seit 1992 ebenfalls Chefarzt - wurden 600 Eingriffe vorgenommen, 400 entfielen auf die Martini-Klinik. 
Damit gehören die beiden Kliniken zusammen zu den drei größten Zentren
weltweit. Nur die Mayo-Klinik in Rochester und die Johns Hopkins Klinik in 
Baltimore in den USA nehmen eine ähnlich hohe Zahl an Eingriffen vor. "Diese hohe Zahl an Prostatakrebs-Operationen an UKE und Martini-Klinik beweist eindrucksvoll, dass betroffenen Männern Erfahrung und Sicherheit ihres Operateurs sehr wichtig sind. Wegen dieser Erkrankung muss man nicht in die USA reisen", erklärt Professor Hartwig Huland. 

Die Patienten der Martini-Klinik kommen aus Griechenland, Schweiz, Österreich, Russland, der Ukraine, den USA und den Vereinigten Arabischen Emiraten, um sich in dem High-Volume-Center an der Prostata operieren zu lassen. Nach dem nervschonenden Eingriff durch die Bauchdecke beträgt die Verweildauer in der Privatklinik nur sechs Tage. 

Wegen der hohen Patientennachfrage plant die Martini-Klinik -ein 100prozentiges Tochter-unternehmen des UKE - mit ihren beiden Chefärzten Professor Hartwig Huland und PD Dr. Markus Graefen noch in diesem Jahr eine Aufstockung der OP-Kapazitäten auf über 500 Eingriffe und eine Erweiterung der Räumlichkeiten - der zweite Ausbau seit Gründung der Klinik im Mai 2005.

Geschäftsführer Dr. Michael Moormann rechnet zudem mit einem weiteren Anstieg der Umsätze. "In 2006 haben wir einen Umsatz von fünf Millionen Euro erwirtschaftet. Unser Konzept, nach amerikanischem Vorbild eine Spezialklinik nur für die Diagnose und Behandlung von Prostatakrebs einzurichten, geht voll auf", so Moormann.

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo lieber Rustra,

vielleicht solltest Du Dich daran gewöhnen, dass wir im Zeitalter des Kapitalismus leben. Warum soll Prof. Huland, von dem ich eine sehr hohe Meinung habe, sein Talent als Chirurg nicht vermarkten?

Herzliche Grüße

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,
Wo ist die gestrige Antwort von Dieter aus Husum zu diesem Thema geblieben? Ich fand diese gut, sachlich und ohne Polemik.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## RalfDm

Bevor die üblichen Verdächtigen beschimpft werden: Dieter hat sie selbst gelöscht.
Ralf

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo lieber Rustra,
> 
> vielleicht solltest Du Dich daran gewöhnen, dass wir im Zeitalter des Kapitalismus leben.



Das ist das letzte, woran ich mich gewöhnen kann  -  und auch nicht an die Aufforderung, das Denken einzustellen, die mit Deinem "Tipp" verbunden ist.




> Warum soll Prof. Huland, von dem ich eine sehr hohe Meinung habe, sein Talent als Chirurg nicht vermarkten?


Hallo, lieber Hansjörg,

in dieser Denk-Verbindung folge ich Dir nicht: "Seine Talente vermarkten" ist das eine, die gesellschaftliche Regelung, wie wir mit den Vermarktungsbemühungen von Talent-Trägern umgehen, ist das andere. 

Ich kann durchaus die Kompetenz eines Arztes / eines Spezialisten schätzen, auch eine hohe Meinung von ihm haben, ohne die organisatorisch-gesellschaftliche Form, in der das Talent (in diesem Fall) an den Mann kommt, gleichzeitig begrüssen zu müssen. 

Ich begrüsse die Ausgründung Martiniklink nicht. Ich begrüsse die Verscherbelung der Hamburger städtischen Kliniken (LBK = Landesbetrieb Krankenhäuser) an den Asklepios-Konzern nicht. Ich begrüsse Privatisierungen im Gesundheitswesen ganz allgemein nicht. Ich fordere dazu  auf, die Unterschiede zwischen privatisierter, profitorientiertem Gesundheitswesen und öffentlichem, solidarischen Gesundheitswesen zu thematisieren. Wir sind theoretisch/ideologisch von dem, was in den 50ern zu diesem Thema (wie Sozialpolitik allgemein) gesagt, ausgearbeitet und institutionell umgesetzt worden ist, aufgrund von langanhaltender neoliberaler Propaganda meilenweit entfernt. Ich nenne hier nur die Konzeptionierung des National Health Service in England, die grundsätzlichen Einlassungen von Mackenroth (auch die Rente betreffend) in Deutschland.

Wenn wir nicht eine solidarische Konzeptionierung auch des Kampfes gg. den PK hinbekommen, werden unserere Bemühungen hier und vor Ort immer nur und immer mehr lediglich denen nutzen, die ohnehin über die materiellen, sozialen und mentalen Ressourcen verfügen. 
Wenn wir -wie von Dieter vorgeschlagen- nach Angebot und Nachfrage im Gesundheitswesen vorgehen, kommt im Ergebnis das heraus, was ohnehin weltweit zu sehen ist, aber selten in der öffentlichen Debatte auftaucht: Dass die übergrosse Mehrheit ausgegrenzt wird, an den Rand gedrängt, mit dem, was übrig bleibt, zufrieden sein muss und eben früher stirbt.

bis dann,
Rudolf

----------


## GottfriedS

Gut gesagt, Rudolf.




> Ich begrüsse die Verscherbelung der Hamburger städtischen Kliniken (LBK = Landesbetrieb Krankenhäuser) an den As*klep*ios-Konzern nicht.


Die griechische Silbe -klep- im Konzernnamen deutet an, worum es geht.  :Blinzeln: 

Gruss,
Gottfried

----------


## Anonymous1

> Na also! Die Amerikanisierung unseres Gesundheitswesens wird doch - Beispiel UKE Hamburg mit der vor 2 Jahren ausgegründeten Martiniklinik, wo Prof. Huland und Dr.Graefen ihr besonders geschicktes OP-Handwerk gut vermarkten können.


...Op-Handwerk gewinnbringend vermarkten... wer hat der hat kann ich da nur sagen.

Im UKE Hbg.-Eppendorf geht es jedoch in erster Linie um andere Dinge. Ein Beispiel steht am 13.03.2007 im Hamburger Abendblatt:

* Prostata Einmalige Datenbank*
 *Gute Chancen auf eine schnelle Heilung*

 *Seit 1991 hat Prof. Hartwig Huland, der Urologie-Chef im UKE, die Daten seiner Patienten erfasst, bei denen ein Prostatakrebs festgestellt wurde. Neue Therapien sollen ihnen dadurch besonders zügig zugute kommen.*

                               Von Cornelia Werner
Links: Prof. Hartwig Huland, Chef der Urologie im UKE. Rechts: Prof. Guido Sauter, Leiter der UKE-Pathologie. Foto: FREDERIKA/SOLCHER 
  
                                                                           Welche Therapie ist für welchen Patienten am besten geeignet? Wie geht es den Patienten zehn Jahre nach einer Operation? Welche neuen Methoden können die Heilungschancen noch weiter verbessern? Wie hilfreich eine umfassende Datenbank bei der Beantwortung solcher Fragen sein kann, zeigt sich in der Urologischen Klinik des Universitätsklinikums Eppendorf (UKE). Seit Beginn seiner Tätigkeit dort 1991 hat der Direktor der Klinik, Prof. Hartwig Huland, alle Patienten in einer Datenbank erfasst, bei denen im UKE aufgrund eines bösartigen Tumors die Prostata entfernt wurde. "In den USA sind solche Datenbanken bereits etabliert, aber in Deutschland sind sie eher selten, und in dieser Qualität - Dauer der Verlaufsbeobachtung und Größe der Patientenzahl - einmalig", sagt Huland.
                                                               Mittlerweile haben die Urologen im UKE Daten von 6100 Patienten gespeichert. Erfasst sind Krankengeschichte und Operationsbericht, es sind Blutproben gespeichert sowie Gewebeproben vom Tumor, die dem Patienten vor der Operation entnommen wurden. Außerdem wird mit einem Fragebogen, der jährlich an all diese Patienten verschickt wird, abgeklärt, wie es ihnen nach der Operation weiter ergangen ist, zum Beispiel ob sie an funktionellen Einbußen wie Inkontinenz oder Impotenz leiden oder ob es einen Rückfall gab.
                                                               Bei den Patienten stößt dieses Vorgehen auf positive Resonanz. "90 Prozent füllen die Fragebögen aus und schicken sie zurück", sagt Privatdozent Dr. Markus Graefen, neben Huland Chefarzt der Martiniklinik am UKE, der die Datenbank mitbetreut.
                                                               "Die Auswertung dieser Daten nutzen wir, um unsere Patienten über die für sie am besten geeignete Operation und ihre Heilungschancen aufzuklären", so Huland. Wenn ein Patient eine bestimmte Konstellation hat, kann sein Fall mit ähnlichen Fällen in der Datenbank abgeglichen werden. Das ermöglicht Aussagen darüber, wie groß die Heilungschancen sind und die Risiken für Impotenz oder Inkontinenz.
                                                               Bei bestimmten Fragestellungen nimmt Graefen auch einen Abgleich mit internationalen Datenbanken vor: "Damit können wir gezielter behandeln, möglicherweise unnötige Operationen ersparen oder zusätzliche Maßnahmen einleiten."
                                                               "Denn wir haben bereits Gene identifiziert, die eine kleine Untergruppe von Prostatakrebsen anzeigen, die einen besonders ungünstigen Verlauf haben. Wenn wir jetzt bei einem neuen Patienten diese Markierung sehen, würden wir ihn anders beraten als früher und zusätzlich zur Operation noch andere Therapieverfahren einsetzen. Das ist direkt auf Ergebnisse dieser Datenbank zurückzuführen", betont Huland.
                                                               Doch auch für Patienten, bei denen die Operation schon Jahre zurückliegt und die bislang noch nicht endgültig geheilt sind, kann die Datenbank wertvolle Hilfe leisten. Denn an den gespeicherten Gewebeproben können neue Forschungsergebnisse überprüft werden.
                                                               "Wenn jemand zum Beispiel herausfindet, all die Patienten, bei denen in den Gewebeproben ein bestimmtes Protein nachweisbar ist, könnten ganz anders geheilt werden, können wir prüfen, welche unserer Patienten davon betroffen sind", sagt Huland.
                                                               Und das kann innerhalb weniger Stunden festgestellt werden, mit der sogenannten Tissue Micro Array oder auch "Gewebechip"-Technik. "Damit haben wir eine Methode entwickelt, die es uns erlaubt, Tausende von Gewebeproben auf ein paar Objektträgern abzubilden", erklärt Prof. Guido Sauter, Leiter des Instituts für Pathologie am UKE. Mit einer Nadel wird aus der Gewebeprobe ein Zylinder Tumorgewebe entnommen und in ein vorgefertigtes Loch in einem Paraffinblock gebracht. Dieser Block enthält 600 winzige Gewebeproben und wird dann für die Untersuchung in hauchdünne Scheiben geschnitten. "Diese werden mit speziellen Techniken angefärbt, sodass wir erkennen können, welche Gene in den Gewebeproben aktiviert sind", so der Pathologe weiter. Denn welche Gene in dem Tumor angeschaltet sind, ist entscheidend für die Eigenschaften des Tumors, zum Beispiel, wie schnell er wächst oder wie hoch das Risiko ist, dass er Metastasen bildet. Mit dieser Methode sind mittlerweile 3500 Gewebeproben gespeichert. "Und wir sind weltweit die Einzigen, die in der Lage sind, an einem Tag 3500 Prostatakarzinome auf der Gen-Ebene zu untersuchen", sagt Sauter.
                                                               "Das bedeutet, wenn es in Zukunft eine neue Therapie gibt, können wir innerhalb eines Tages sagen, wer von diesen 3500 Patienten, der noch nicht geheilt ist, mit dieser neuen Therapie behandelt werden könnte", sagt Huland mit optimistischem Blick in die Zukunft. Denn an neuen Behandlungsmöglichkeiten von bösartigen Prostatatumoren, dem häufigsten Krebs bei Männern, wird weltweit intensiv geforscht.

Hamburger Abendblatt erschienen am     13. März 2007

----------


## Günter Feick

Hallo Dieter,

Dein Beitrag hat mich zum genaueren Lesen der UKE homepage und dort besonders der Informationen zur Urologischen Klinik und zum  Pathologischen Institut veranlasst.  

Die Bereiche der Kooperationen, Publikationen und Studien können auch einem Laien die Dynamik und Qualität in der Prostatakrebs Behandlung und Forschung im UKE verdeutlichen. 

Die Technik des tissue micro array, die in dem von Dir transportieren Artikel vorgestellt wird, kann uns schon jetzt helfen, obwohl wir bisher damit "nur" feststellen können, wie oft ein Ereignis eintritt bei welchen Konstellationen, aber nicht die Gründe hierfür kennen.  Das ist exakt der Fall beim Prostatakrebs.  Auch deshalb ist diese Datenbank im UKE so wertvoll.

Günter

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Günter,

der transportierte Artikel stellt nur ein kleines Beispiel dar, um aufzuzeigen, wie wertvoll solche Aktivitäten für uns alle sind. Auch hier wird es dem Laien einleuchten, daß dafür Geld benötigt wird. Und das nicht knapp.

Weiteres Beispiel: Aus den Reihen der "geschickten OP-Handwerker des UKE" stellen sich Männer zur Verfügung, um im wissenschaftlichen Beirat des BPS mitzuhelfen, unserem Gegner PCa besser beizukommen. Kaum vorstellbar, daß diese Bereitschaft besonders gewinnbringend ist.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## HorstK

Die "geschickten OP-Handwerker" und "Künstler (Operateure) mit begnadeten Händen" gibt es auch im Süden unserer Republik.

Aber suchen muß - Mann - sie schon.

Ein Kostenvergleich zwischen einer DHB plus Erhaltungstherapie u. diversen Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln und einer erfolgreichen OP wäre sicherlich mal interessant.

Horst

----------


## Zellophan100

> Im UKE Hbg.-Eppendorf geht es jedoch in erster Linie um andere Dinge. Ein Beispiel steht am 13.03.2007 im Hamburger Abendblatt:
> 
> * Prostata Einmalige Datenbank*
>  *Gute Chancen auf eine schnelle Heilung*
> 
>  *Seit 1991 hat Prof. Hartwig Huland, der Urologie-Chef im UKE, die Daten seiner Patienten erfasst, bei denen ein Prostatakrebs festgestellt wurde. Neue Therapien sollen ihnen dadurch besonders zügig zugute kommen.*
> 
>                                Von Cornelia Werner
> (...) Bei bestimmten Fragestellungen nimmt Graefen auch einen Abgleich mit internationalen Datenbanken vor: "Damit können wir gezielter behandeln, möglicherweise unnötige Operationen ersparen oder zusätzliche Maßnahmen einleiten."
> ...


Dieser Beitrag im Hamburger Abendblatt hinterlässt beim Leser das Gefühl, in der Martini-Klinik sei man gut aufgehoben und werde dort nach den neuesten wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen behandelt.
Was mir fehlt, ist der Hinweis auf schon seit langem bekannte wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse, z.B. die gezielte Suche nach peridiploiden Tumoren mittels DNA-Cytometrie. Es ist möglich, dass sich Männer mit einem solchen Tumor nach Abwägen der Vor- und Nachteile dafür entscheiden, erst mal ein Jahr abzuwarten, statt sich sofort operieren lassen.
Mich würde interessieren, ob diese relativ einfache zusätzliche Diagnostik in der Martini-Klinik vor der Entscheidung über die weitere Behandlung bei den Pathologen angefordert wird.
Gruß
Stefan

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Stefan,

ich weiß aus Referaten von Prof. Huland von den Urologenkongressen, dass er sich sehr viel Mühe mit der präoperativen Diagnostik macht. Er setzt beispielsweise stark auf die Kattan-Nomogramme.

Über die DNA-Zytometrie habe ich von ihm noch nichts gehört. Das liegt wahrscheinlich daren, dass die DNA-Zytometrie nicht so unumstritten ist, wei sie teilweise im Forum dargestellt wird.

Wie ich gehört habe, wird die DNA-Zytometrie nur von wenigen Ärzten in Deutschland praktiziert. Daran kann man durchaus auch ihre Bedeutung abmessen.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## RuStra

> Wie ich gehört habe, wird die DNA-Zytometrie nur von wenigen Ärzten in Deutschland praktiziert. Daran kann man durchaus auch ihre Bedeutung abmessen.
> Gruß
> Hansjörg Burger


Kann man, oder auch das Gegenteil - die Kontroverse ist offen und leider sind wir als BPS bis jetzt nicht in der Lage, in einer Art Weiterführung des Seminars in Bremen zu einer Klärung beizutragen.

Aber, Hansjörg -
und auch Dieter und Carola,
vielleicht können wir ja im Kontext dieses Threads ein wenig Kooperation organisieren und so zur Verbesserung der Informierung unserer Männer und von uns selbst beitragen:

Wenn ich mal Deine, Hansjörg, und Deine, Dieter, Unterstellung, dass ich an der jeweiligen Kompetenz und auch ethischen Gesinnung von Prof.Huland oder von Dr.Graefen herummäkeln wolle, erneut zurückweise, dann aber beiseiteschiebe  -DIESE Debatte ist wirklich fürn A...- , so ist es nicht schwer, die sachinhaltlichen Anregungen aus den Beiträgen von Dieter, die Martiniklinik und die Arbeit von Dr.Graefen im wiss. Beirat betreffend, aufzugreifen und weiterzuführen, dazu die Überlegungen von Carola.

Und vorab noch eine Klarstellung: Mit jemand, der Kapitalismuskritik für überflüssig hält oder das Marktmodell im Gesundheitswesen für vorbildlich, habe ich nicht vor, eine  gesundheitspolitische Kooperation zu suchen. Dann gibts eben auf anderen Gebieten vielleicht was, ok?

Also, Dieter: 
Ich habe das, was auf der Martiniklinik-Homepage an inhaltlichen Stichworten zu finden ist, sowie das, was im PubMed an Veröffentlichungen von Dr.Graefen zu finden ist, zusammengestellt, s. Anhang. So kann sich jeder schnell einen Überblick verschaffen, was die Haupt-PK-OP-Klinik Deutschlands, von mir aus auch Europas, inhaltlich so alles macht.

Natürlich  -wie oft habe ich das hier im Forum ausgedrückt-  sind die UKE-Uros im Vergleich zu den niedergelassenen in HH, aber auch im Vergleich zu den anderen sieben (!) PK-operierenden Abteilungen in Hamburg führend; natürlich machen sie ein Super-Arbeit; natürlich gilt das Motto "Wenn OP, dann UKE" (obwohl der Hinweis, dass auch woanders gut operiert wird, ebenfalls stimmt).

Aber es ist trotzdem so, dass aus der Richtung der operierenden Uro-Zunft in Verfeinerung des PK-OP-Handwerks eben nicht die einzig mögliche Haupt-Richtung der Therapie des PK beschritten wird, sondern nur eine einzige, wenngleich in Deutschland wohl immer noch die erste (USA mit hohen Seeds-Anteilen stellt sich schon anders da).  Und natürlich ergeben sich daraus eine Reihe von Problemen, die uns, die Betroffenen, vor allem die schwerer Betroffenen, dringend interessieren müssen.
Insofern plädiere ich dafür, die alte Kontroverse OP oder HB (DHB oder ADT3 oder sonstwas) erneut ohne schräge Schlachtordnungen zu rekonstruieren  - die Ankündigung von Ralf u. Christian, einen eigene DHB-Seite zu machen, ist hier ein guter Schritt.  

Als konkreten Kooperations-Vorschlag hätte ich, vielleicht an Dich, Dieter: Es gibt einen wirklich tollen Service auf der Martiniklinik-Seite, "überwiegend für niedergelassene Urologen", die "Literatur des Monats". Das ist ein guter Filter und wir sollten diese monatliche Auswahl der UKE-Ärzte hier als Rubrik regelmässig aufgreifen und diskutieren. Könntest Du das übernehmen, Dieter, während ich dann die nächste Zeit weiter den Myers übersetze? Das wär doch was, oder?

Carola hat mit ihren Bedenken, an dem DAK-Huland-Interview ansetzend, völlig recht: Wenn wir nicht an dem Verhältnis Testo-Östro ansetzen, sind wir verratzt. Man schaue sich nur an, welche gewaltige Dimension das hat, diese Bemerkung von Myers in dem gestern geposteten VitE-Beitrag hat mich beeindruckt: 
"In menschlichen Prostata-Proben setzen oxidative Schäden des genetischen Materials mit Beginn der Pubertät ein und werden mit jeder Dekade mehr. Es gibt einen engen Zusammenhang zwischen der Menge des oxidativen Stress und der Inzidenz von Prostatakrebs in diesen Proben." 

Das heisst doch, dass wir nicht nur die (sexual-)hormonellen Wirkungen ins Zentrum unseres auch und gerade für unsere Söhne und für andere junge Männer (die Männergesundheitsbewegung kann nur von unten wachsen, ein Club alter, kranker Männer wird das nicht bringen) angestrengten Bemühungen zu stellen haben, sondern auch ständig (mit der Pubertät beginnend: welche Eltern machen das??) die Wirkungen auf das Redox-Potential im Auge haben müssen. 

Wenn ich diese beiden Themenkomplexe im Zentrum sehe, dann wird mir die in Frage stehenden Kontroverse OP/HB, invasiv-nichtinvasiv, Leibowitz-Huland oder wie man sie sonst etikettieren mag, erst richtig deutlich.

bis dann,
Rudolf

++++++++++++++++++

http://www.martini-klinik.de/informa...beitraege.html
*Kongressbeiträge:*

Operationsergebnis korreliert mit Erfahrung des Operateurs

Potenz-schonende Operationstechnik verschlechtert nicht die Heilungsraten

Sicherheit durch Schnellschnitt-Untersuchung während der OP

Wartezeit von 3 Monaten verschlechtert nicht die Heilungsraten

Kontinenz kann durch Nerv-schonende Operationstechnik noch häufiger erhalten werden.

Sättigungsbiopsie liefert noch präzisere Diagnostik

Entwicklung eines Gentests zur Verbesserung der Prostatakrebs-Diagnose



http://www.martini-klinik.de/informa...etastasen.html
*Studien:*

Vorbeugung zur Knochenmetastasen (mit Zoledronsäure)

Verbesserung der Erektionsfähigkeit nach OP

Lebensqualität nach einer Therapie des Prostatakarzinom


http://www.martini-klinik.de/no_cach...es-monats.html
*Literatur des Monats:*

Die Literatur des Monats ist ein Service überwiegend für niedergelassene Urologen. Ärzte der Martini-Klinik sichten jeden Monat die internationale Literatur über das Prostatakarzinom auf der Suche nach relevanten Arbeiten, die Auswirkungen auf die tägliche Arbeit in der urologischen Praxis haben.

März 2007:
Prostatakarzinom-Screening reduziert das Risiko, mit einem fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinom diagnostiziert zu werden  Ergebnisse einer prospektiven, populationsbasierten, randomisierten, kontrollierten Studie.

Februar 2007:
Langzeit-Vorhersage eines Prostatakarzinoms bis zu 25 Jahre vor Diagnose mittels Prostata-Kallikreinen, welche im Alter vom 44. bis 50. Lebensjahr gemessen wurden

Januar 2007:
Sofortige vs. verzögerte Androgendeprivation bei Patienten mit einem Prostatakarzinom, welche nicht für eine lokale Therapie in kurativer Intention geeignet sind und Diabetes und kardiovaskuläre Erkrankungen während antiandrogener Therapie des Prostatakarzinoms
Das geht bis Juni 2005

*PubMed-Suche nach:
"Graefen M"[Author]*

liefert 128 Treffer, hier nur die ersten Überschriften aus der letzten Zeit:

Systematic Assessment of the Ability of the Number and Percentage of Positive Biopsy Cores to Predict Pathologic Stage and Biochemical Recurrence after Radical Prostatectomy.

Management of erectile dysfunction after radical prostatectomy in 2007.

[Technical aspects of nerve sparing during retropubic prostatectomy]

Assay-specific artificial neural networks for five different PSA assays and populations with PSA 2-10 ng/ml in 4,480 men

Role of nomograms for prostate cancer in 2007.

Therapy of recurrent disease after radical prostatectomy in 2007. (hier ist der UKE-Radiologe Schwarz am Werke, wenn die OP nicht erfolgreich war, und bietet eine salvage radiotherapy an, bei einer durable biochemical control in a range from 17 to 78%.)

Basic principles of anatomy for optimal surgical treatment of prostate cancer.

Percentage of Positive Biopsy Cores Can Improve the Ability to Predict Lymph Node Invasion in Patients Undergoing Radical Prostatectomy and Extended Pelvic Lymph Node Dissection.

Body mass index does not predict prostate-specific antigen or percent free prostate-specific antigen in men undergoing prostate cancer screening.

Development and Split-Sample Validation of a Nomogram Predicting the Probability of Seminal Vesicle Invasion at Radical Prostatectomy.

Development and external validation of an extended repeat biopsy nomogram.

Tumour volume and high grade tumour volume are the best predictors of pathologic stage and biochemical recurrence after radical prostatectomy.

Prediction of Pathological Stage is Inaccurate in Men with PSA Values above 20ng/mL

Reply to Dr Stephan et al's Letter to the Editor re: Felix K.-H. Chun, Markus Graefen, Alberto Briganti, Andrea Gallina, Julia Hopp, Michael Kattan, Hartwig Huland and Pierre I. Karakiewicz. Initial Biopsy Outcome Prediction-Head-to-Head Comparison of a Logistic Regression-Based Nomogram versus Artificial Neural Network. Eur Urol. In press.

Development and internal validation of preoperative transition zone prostate cancer nomogram

Body mass index does not improve the ability to predict biochemical recurrence after radical prostatectomy

Surgical volume is related to the rate of positive surgical margins at radical prostatectomy in European patients

Development and External Validation of an Extended 10-Core Biopsy Nomogram.

Initial Biopsy Outcome Prediction-Head-to-Head Comparison of a Logistic Regression-Based Nomogram versus Artificial Neural Network.

Prostate cancer nomograms: an update.

Circulating tumour-associated plasma DNA represents an independent and informative predictor of prostate cancer.

Zonal Origin of Localized Prostate Cancer Does not Affect the Rate of Biochemical Recurrence after Radical Prostatectomy.

Significant upgrading affects a third of men diagnosed with prostate cancer: predictive nomogram and internal validation.

Nerve distribution along the prostatic capsule.

Prediction of postoperative sexual function after nerve sparing radical retropubic prostatectomy.

Prostate cancer nomograms are superior to neural networks.

High incidence of prostate cancer detected by saturation biopsy after previous negative biopsy series.

High radical prostatectomy surgical volume is related to lower radical prostatectomy total hospital charges.

The Positive Surgical Margin after Radical Prostatectomy-Why do we Still not Really Know What it Means? (Dieser Hilferuf ist von Dr.Graefen allein verfasst, sehr bemerkenswert, leider ist auch hier der Text nicht frei verfügbar.)

Frozen section for the management of intraoperatively detected palpable tumor lesions during nerve-sparing scheduled radical prostatectomy.

Usw.

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo,

dieses Zitat von Georg Bernard Shaw fällt mir gerade in die Hände und zeigt mir, dass das Problem nicht neu ist:

"Da wir aus Ärzten Kaufleute machen, zwingen wir sie, die Handelskniffe zu erlernen."

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## Harro

Langsam, langsam Rudolf, Du überforderst Deine Mitleser mit Deinem Bombardement, man kann Dir kaum noch folgen:

Zitat *Rudolf:* Insofern plädiere ich dafür, die alte Kontroverse OP oder HB (DHB oder ADT3 oder sonstwas) erneut ohne schräge Schlachtordnungen zu rekonstruieren - die Ankündigung von Ralf u. Christian, einen eigene DHB-Seite zu machen, ist hier ein guter Schritt.

Ja und nein. Hoffentlich behält dann der neu Hinzugekommene noch den Überblick. 

Zitat *Rudolf*:
Und vorab noch eine Klarstellung: Mit jemand, der Kapitalismuskritik für überflüssig hält oder das Marktmodell im Gesundheitswesen für vorbildlich, habe ich nicht vor, eine gesundheitspolitische Kooperation zu suchen. Dann gibts eben auf anderen Gebieten vielleicht was, ok?

Dazu paßt: *Ein unmoralisches Angebot:*  Das ist ja kein April-Scherz. Ab 1. April gültig hat die AOK für mehr als 500 Medikamente mit 11 Herstellern Rabatte vereinbart. Um den Ärzten einen Anreiz zu bieten, diese meist Nachahmermedikamente den Patienten auch zu verordnen, bekommen auch diese einen Teil der Ersparnis als Belohnung. Man muß den Ärzten einen Anreiz geben, anders geht das nicht, sonst würden sie weiterhin die teuren Medikamente verschreiben. Hier handelt es sich um Auszüge aus einem umfangreichen Bericht im heutigen "Mannheimer Morgen". Und dann kommt noch hinzu, daß der betreffende Mediziner aufgefordert ist, eine Zweitmeinung vom Kollegen einzufordern, ob das von ihm verordnete Mdikament wirklich notwendig sei. Und das alles nennt sich Gesundheitsreform.

*"Fantasie ist wichtiger als Wissen"   *   (Albert Einstein)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Rustra,

ich finde es nicht super diplomatisch, wenn Du als Leiter der Hamburger Prostatakrebs-SHG  den beiden Urologie-Chefärzten des UKE zu ihrer Berufsausübung die Botschaft schickst, daß sie ihr besonders geschicktes OP-Handwerk vermarkten, indem sie damit unser Gesundheitswesen veramerikanisieren. Die Uro's in Eppendorf zucken schon mit den Schultern, das stimmt. Allerdings tun sie das wohl eher zu solchen Tönen aus der Hamburger SHG-Szene.

Falls Du mich damit meinst



> Wenn ich mal Deine, Hansjörg, und Deine, *Dieter*, Unterstellung, dass ich an der jeweiligen Kompetenz und auch ethischen Gesinnung von Prof.Huland oder von Dr.Graefen herummäkeln wolle, erneut zurückweise, dann aber beiseiteschiebe -DIESE Debatte ist wirklich fürn A...- , so ist es nicht schwer, die sachinhaltlichen Anregungen aus den Beiträgen von Dieter, die Martiniklinik und die Arbeit von Dr.Graefen im wiss. Beirat betreffend, aufzugreifen und weiterzuführen, dazu die Überlegungen von Carola.


 würde ich schon gerne wissen, worauf Du Dich da beziehst.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo,

irgendwie müssen meine ironischen Kommentare mißverstanden worden sein.

Ich gehöre eher zu den Bewunderern von Prof. Huland, weil er sich nicht auf seinen Lorbeeren ausruht, sondern ständig seine Methoden verfeinert und verbessert.

Außerdem scheint er sehr Patienzugewandt zu sein. Ich selbst habe in einem Patientenforum erlebt wie geduldig - geradezu liebewoll - er einem alten Herrn, der Formulierungsschwierigkeiten hatte, antwortete.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## WernerS

Hallo,

im Rahmen der Integrierten Versorgung besteht ein Vertrag zwischen der DAK und dem UKE, über den die Möglichkeiten der Martini-Klinik genutzt werden können. Damit haben DAK-Kunden erhebliche Vorteile:
Anwendung einer schonenden innovativen Behandlungsmethode.Besonders komfortable Unterbringung während des stationären Aufenhalts.Erstattung der Praxisgebühr.Der Wortlaut wurde aus dem Artikel "Die Schwachstelle des starken Geschlechts" des DAK-Magazins 2_2007 übernommen. Als DAK-Mitglied habe ich das Heft heute per Post erhalten.

Gruß Werner

----------


## Anonymous1

> im Rahmen der Integrierten Versorgung besteht ein Vertrag zwischen der DAK und dem UKE, über den die Möglichkeiten der Martini-Klinik genutzt werden können. Damit haben DAK-Kunden erhebliche Vorteile:Anwendung einer schonenden innovativen Behandlungsmethode.Besonders komfortable Unterbringung während des stationären Aufenhalts.Erstattung der Praxisgebühr.Der Wortlaut wurde aus dem Artikel "Die Schwachstelle des starken Geschlechts" des DAK-Magazins 2_2007 übernommen. Als DAK-Mitglied habe ich das Heft heute per Post erhalten.


Danke Werner für diese Mitteilung.

Das meinte ich auch vor einiger Zeit mit meiner Bemerkung, daß auf den Ledersesseln der Martini-Klinik nicht nur sogenannte Nabob's, Privatversicherte  oder ähnlich "Privilegierte" sitzen. 

Gruß Dieter

----------

